# CPT 27096 and 01992



## aciardelli (Aug 16, 2017)

There has been a recent question asked and I need some assistance. We had a physician bill CPT 27096 and a CRNA bill CPT 01992 with a QZ modifier. The documentation supports the bills, but its been asked if this billing is appropriate. I haven't been able to find anything stating that the two codes could not be billed together; nor have I found anything stating the CRNA can't bill without supervision since this was in an office setting. Any thoughts? 

Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes, a CRNA can provide the anesthesia and a separate provider can perform the procedure. There is no NCCI edit even between the two codes and supports that two separate providers were involved. But that does not supercede if the the carrier is stating they don't want to pay for anesthesia for a minor pain management procedure.


----------

